# Shotgun Plastic Wad Bore Cleaner



## Clarke123 (Nov 29, 2010)

Although I searched for nearly an hour, I couldn't find the question already answered...

What's the best and most efficient way to clean the plastic from shotgun bores?

I have read about a lot of stuff all over the Internetand ACETONE seems to figure in most formulas ...

So, what say you?


----------



## CAL (Nov 29, 2010)

I use a brass brush on an electric drill with solvent on it.Works real good.Put the brush on a piece of short rod to give it room to work.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 29, 2010)

CAL said:


> I use a brass brush on an electric drill with solvent on it.Works real good.Put the brush on a piece of short rod to give it room to work.




For solvent use the cheapest generic carb cleaner you can find at the auto parts store.

If you do the research, the same chemicals as in the high dollar choke/barrel cleaners.

If you want to clean your chokes, put some cleaner in a glass jar, put in chokes, cap and let sit overnight.


----------



## miles58 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have always just used a brass brush with a little 000/0000 steel wool wrapped on it and WD-40.  

Having used Ultra Bore Coat in rifles and my muzzle loaders, I've seen it almost eliminate fouling and the crud ring in my M/L guns.  I will try that in my shotguns.

Dave


----------



## Clarke123 (Nov 30, 2010)

CAL said:


> I use a brass brush on an electric drill with solvent on it.Works real good.Put the brush on a piece of short rod to give it room to work.



Thanks, and keep it coming: I'm getting some good feedback on this problem - Stuff that should be helpful to all shotgunners! 

Had someone to phone me with the spinning brass brush suggestion and further, that they had drilled out the primer hole on a spent shotgun shell (in a size a little larger than the short rod) to create a "12 Gauge Bore Guide".  They also recommended using a a piece of a Teflon Pan Scrubber rather than the Brass Brush.

The Ultra Bore Coat is another new one ... that I should probably check out.


----------



## sureshot375 (Nov 30, 2010)

I use these brushes with a long enough handel to get the whole barrel.  http://www.brownells.com/1/1/20137-...rodge-f-chamber-brush-kit-rmf-associates.html


----------



## bteate (Nov 30, 2010)

Powder Blast, either the Winchester brand from Wal-Mart ($10)or the more expensive Break-Free Powder Blast (about $14).Remove barrel, point downward into bucket or trash can and spray away. It melts the plastic and runs out the end of your barrel. Follow with Bore-snake or dry patch and its clean. Havn't tried carb cleaner, probably just as good.


----------



## CAL (Nov 30, 2010)

My experience with carb.cleaner is it will delete the oil out of your metal.It is a good cleaner though.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 1, 2010)

Clarke123 said:


> Thanks, and keep it coming: I'm getting some good feedback on this problem - Stuff that should be helpful to all shotgunners!
> 
> Had someone to phone me with the spinning brass brush suggestion and further, that they had drilled out the primer hole on a spent shotgun shell (in a size a little larger than the short rod) to create a "12 Gauge Bore Guide".  They also recommended using a a piece of a Teflon Pan Scrubber rather than the Brass Brush.
> 
> The Ultra Bore Coat is another new one ... that I should probably check out.




The 3M pot scrubbers make a good cleaning medium, but for a shotgun, I'm not sure they do a better job than a brush and some steel wool.  I've read about people cleaning sheets of plastic out of barrels with the pot scrubbers, but I've never let my barrels get that condition, so I can't personally speak to it.


----------



## jmoser (Dec 1, 2010)

Auto parts store Brake cleaner - the Red can is usually chlorinated and will dissolve most plastics.  Spray liberally from chamber end; follow up with bronze brush, repeat several times.  Push wet /dry cotton patches thru when done on a snug jag, then re oil since this will remove all remnants of any lube.


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Dec 9, 2010)

I have always used carb cleaner. The worst thing you can use on a gun is WD-40. I would be careful using a drill and a brass brush. I spent the money on a back bore brush and a good cleaning rod. I shoot alot and the Carb Cleaner is the best thing. I shoot over 2000 rounds a month (competition skeet, trap, and sporting clays).


----------



## jmoser (Dec 13, 2010)

OutdoorSteve said:


> I shoot alot and the Carb Cleaner is the best thing. I shoot over 2000 rounds a month (competition skeet, trap, and sporting clays).



Carb cleaner will be great for carbon fouling in smoothbore clays guns but cannot compete with the brake cleaner for plastic fouling in a rifled slug bbl.

FYI Gumout carb spray STINKS do not ever use it indoors !!  It takes forever to evaporate and the stench lingers on and on.
The brake cleaner is pretty odorless - just try not to huff it in and watch out for open flames !!

Hint - pick up a few spent sabot wads from the range [from your loads if possible] and test them with brake cleaner, carb cleaner, and pure acetone.  You will see real quick what works best in your case.


----------



## beretta (Dec 13, 2010)

I like a Tonado brush for removing plastic.


----------

